# Entire porn company for sale!



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Clicky

If we all chip in a few hundred each, we'll own a porn company!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Ill just make my own for free and at home.


----------



## reddragon (Dec 7, 2005)

And only $1,000 to ship it to you by UPS! Must get some quantity discount.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Ill just make my own for free and at home.



nobody wants to see footage of you jerking off


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

No I dont have that problem, I married a European Woman.....

You on the other hand.....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 7, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No I dont have that problem, I married a European Woman.....
> 
> You on the other hand.....



Or the other hand!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > No I dont have that problem, I married a European Woman.....
> ...



LOL!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 7, 2005)

Ha


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 7, 2005)

Ooooo, threesome! 
Get it? Two hands. 


Ok, so it was lousy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 7, 2005)

What smells in here??? Oh, nevermind, NS was trying to make a joke...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Ooooo, threesome!
> Get it? Two hands.
> 
> 
> Ok, so it was lousy.


----------

